# What string material can be used with SF ilf limbs?



## bahboric (Aug 22, 2013)

I have a SF forged plus riser with two pair of ILF limbs: the SF axiom plus and the SF premium wood recurve limbs. This was my first bow, the center serving on the string has worn completely through where the arrow nocks, and I need to buy a new string. Looking online I see various materials used for strings, and often the webpage says that a certain string can only be used for recurves with reinforced limb tips. My basic question is what sort of materials can and can't be used for my bow, and whether I have reinforced limb tips. I assume I can use Dacron strings, but was wondering about Dyneema, Fast Flight, Astroflight, etc. I draw between 28 and 32lbs (depending on the limbs), and my current string has 16 strands. Doing a search of the ArchertyTalk forums, I often see recommendations for 14 strand D97. As may be evident, I know almost nothing about this, and don't want to buy a string that is inappropriate for my bow. Thanks.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

You can use any material on those limbs.
The current "best" would be XS2, 8190, or BCY X.

-Grant


----------



## c365 (May 15, 2013)

grantmac said:


> You can use any material on those limbs.
> The current "best" would be XS2, 8190, or BCY X.
> 
> -Grant


I have the exact same setup SF Forged with Premium wood limbs. I've used most string materials with no problems whatsoever and I shoot 5 days a week, about 250 shots per day. But had Dacron when I first got the bow and it was terrible, slow, stretchy, noisy. You'll *never* go back to Dacron if you use any of the low stretch materials, a world of difference.


----------



## bahboric (Aug 22, 2013)

*Thanks*

Thanks very much to both of you; this helps a lot, and now I know what to get.
Ric


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

i would say use 8190, D97 is fine too, for that low of poundage anything but dacron will be super strong anyways.....so if you have some D97 and want to use then go with that

What part of Cali you from????


----------



## bahboric (Aug 22, 2013)

I'm in Felton, near Santa Cruz. 
This whole experience has convinced me I want to make a jig and learn to make strings.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Good choice!

My home built jig paid for itself on the 3rd string.

-Grant


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

bahboric said:


> I'm in Felton, near Santa Cruz.
> This whole experience has convinced me I want to make a jig and learn to make strings.


research Flemish twist jigs on youtube....


----------

